# Pics of the grizz



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

lookin pretty sweet, just dont bump your face or chest on that snork....


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks badasssss man


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

i like it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good looking ride, my friend.


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

bruiser quad said:


> lookin pretty sweet, just dont bump your face or chest on that snork....


Lol yeah the intake snork is alot further away from the rider than it looks but man 3 inch helped alot especially after I done the Stroker motor thanks for the compliments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good. I especially like the blue.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice looking Grizzly. We need more of them around here. :rockn:


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea there not to many of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

nice looking bike!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It looks like it can do work!! I especially like the grizzly rad cover. Nice touch.


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea it does good can't keep axles in it though the WCD and 778 = carnage lol yeah I like the cover turned out good thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

I see few of you guys live in Alabama where y'all ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i always liked yamahas blues nice job on yhe bike


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Dang good looking grizz.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great. At first glance, the third picture freaked me out. I know you guys put a lot of extras on, but a satellite dish??


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't live without hd tv and speed channel lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

